# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Sleep 7 nights and pay for 6

## the yellow bird

It's another great time of the year when persons like to relax and rejuvenate, The Yellow Bird in Negril is that place to be, a very quiet and family friendly environment. 
 Check out the Last Mango Bar also for our famous Dirty Bananas (2 for 1 specials) and other mixed drinks. Meet our bartenders Yvonne and Careen

 Rates inclusive of taxes and service charges. 2 person per night, per room. This offer available upon check-in (May 20, 2015 to July 30, 2015) contact us for more information: email: ybird@theyellowbird.com or call (1876) 957-4252

 Say you saw it on: Negril.com 
 Have yourselves a wonderful day 
See you

----------

